

What Windows Phone App users want - fname
http://www.mobileappmatch.com

======
fname
It's interesting to see the divide between the haves (iPhone/Google app users)
and the have nots (Windows Phone users) when it comes to app selections.
Decent place to look over and choose which apps have a decent market and
either build or port them over.

